# programmation turbo pascal sur mac os X



## Coco Bongo (29 Novembre 2003)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner une technique simple pour programe en turbo pascal sur os X (gnupascal c prise de tête...)


----------



## Wilbur (30 Novembre 2003)

A part Virtual PC pour faire tourner Turbo-Pascal... 
... mais ça ne te permettra de fabriquer que des exécutables pour PC. Ça ne doit pas être ce que tu cherches...


----------

